# Did you conceive using IVF in last three years?



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

For a positive and uplifting article, I'm looking for a woman who conceived using IVF in the last three years...and the "team" around her who helped her become a mother.
Ideally I'd like to speak to..

-The fertility counsellor who advised and counselled her.
-The consultant who performed her fertility treatment.
-The lab worker who looked after that side of the treatment.
-Her husband/partner.
-Her mum/best friend.
-And the mother herself of course.

Everyone would need to be photographed together and do a brief interview about their role in this journey to motherhood.

If you have a good relationship with the clinic who looked after you, please pass on this request to them, happy to promote them in the article.

I can be contacted on eimear.o'[email protected]

Thanks.


----------

